# 2011 Intro to Cobb Tuning AccessPORT



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Following on from my 2009 epic Cobb Tuning AccessPORT intro thread

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120978-w...euro-accessport-has-arrived-tuning-guide.html


I thought i would post a new updated 2011 intro for new owners / current owners interested in making more power from their GT-R with the Cobb Tuning AccessPORT


*GT-R AccessPORT*











POWER. FLEXIBILITY. CONTROL. The AccessPORT is the industry leading OEM ECU flashing, managing and monitoring assistant. Unlock power hidden within the ECU by replacing conservative factory settings with more aggressive calibrations. The result is impressive gains in torque and horsepower while maintaining a high degree of safety. The AccessPORT comes with pre-installed maps that are optimized for common performance modifications.

Tuning flexibility ranges from simply loading one of the included performance maps designed for common modifications, all the way to complete custom map authoring using our powerful AccessTUNER software. Extract maximum power from virtually any modification while retaining the driveability and sophistication inherent in the OEM ECU.


NEW AccessPORT Features!
- ON THE FLY MAP SWITCHING: Instantly choose from up to 9 calibrations using the steering wheel cruise control switches or the AccessPORT, while driving! YouTube - COBB Tuning AccessPORT Features for GT-R: Live Map Switching!
- FAST MAP FLASHING:	Allows ECU map change flashing time to be reduced to 40 seconds or less! YouTube - COBB Tuning GT-R AccessPORT Features: Fast Flash
- KNOCK INDICATOR:	View knock events, as they occur, on the factory in-dash display. YouTube - Nissan GT-R Knock Detection

*Engine Management
What is power without control?*



















Modern vehicles are very sensitive to performance modifications. Simply changing an intake can have a dramatic, even degrading effect on performance and driveability. This is because modern ECUs (Engine Control Units) use very precise sensors to collect data in order to calculate appropriate fuel, ignition and cam phasing responses. Modifying a vehicle with performance parts will most likely cause one or more sensors to be improperly calibrated, feeding erroneous data to the ECU and contaminating the response. This is why changing a part as simple as an intake or a panel filter can cause the engine to run too lean, too rich, or even stumble.

The AccessPORT is the device that enables recalibration of sensors and manipulation of data on the factory ECU. It provides the capability to reflash select segments of information that are stored in the computer that control engine function. These segments of data that are written to the ECU are collectively referred to as maps. Our engineers and calibration specialists create maps that modify sensor calibrations, lookup table values and algorithms to ensure that the ECU is receiving accurate information and responding in an appropriate way.

COBB Tuning provides Off-The-Shelf (OTS) maps for the most common modifications made by performance enthusiasts. These OTS maps recalibrate the appropriate sensors and modify tables with more aggressive settings. The result is increased power output, improved response and better driveability, since all of the components are working together in harmony. It is the ultimate integration of performance and sophistication as the manufacturer's complex and precise engine management logic and ECU data integrity is retained.

The beauty of the AccessPORT is that it can continue to grow with additional modifications beyond the scope of the OTS maps. For more extreme modifications, COBB Tuning AccessTUNER software can be used to create custom tuned maps that match the modifications perfectly. COBB's extensive network of professional tuners are available to custom dyno tune any modification configuration. For those that want to take on the challenge of tuning their own vehicle, AccessTUNER Race is downloadable software with all of the tuning capabilities as used by our professional tuners










Automobile manufacturers spend enormous amounts of money on the research and development required to create the complex engine management systems that are found in modern vehicles. They put significant effort into sophisticated logic that controls power output, fuel efficiency, exhaust emissions, hardware protection, self diagnosis, etc. Modern Engine Control Units (ECUs) are very refined and ensure proper engine operation at all times; cold starting, warm starting, extreme heat or cold temperatures, many different fuel blends and a wide ranges of altitudes. The manufacturer even builds in contingency plans to protect the engine in the event of sensor failures or other component failures by limiting power output until the faults are rectified.

The AccessPORT seamlessly integrates with the manufacturers solution. The AccessPORT changes specific table values in order to recalibrate sensors and optimize fuel, ignition and cam phasing to generate safe and reliable power gains. Stock logic is retained so that the ECU continues to operate as the manufacturer intended. This translates into impressive power gains with all of the intelligence, sophistication and protection that the manufacturer built into the system.

In some cases the factory ECU just was not designed to support some of the functionality that enthusiasts desire. For these situations, COBB Tuning develops and tests additional logic that allows for different functionality should the user want it. This can range from implementing flat-foot shifting, launch control, MAP based tuning or disabling DTC codes, limp modes and limitation tables.

The AccessPORT delivers many features found only in a stand-alone ECU with all of the sophistication and reliability found in a factory ECU.










High performance cars are meant to be fun, but as performance increases, so does risk. The automobile manufacturers have developed data checking algorithms on their Engine Control Units (ECU) to ensure that the data held within is intact. With more and more of the vehicle's systems being controlled electronically by the ECU, including throttle control, it is increasingly important to detect corrupt data and intercede in an appropriate fashion.

COBB Tuning puts forth significant effort to maintain the factory data integrity functions of the ECU. Start-up checksums remain in place while using the AccessPORT, unlike many other reflash tuning solutions which simply zero out the checksums in order to trick the ECU without verifying data integrity.

Validating ECU data integrity is a critical component in maintaining a high degree of safety for internal engine components as well as personal safety. Consider the effects that corrupt data can have in drive-by-wire throttle control on a high horsepower car or the fueling tables in an expensive motor build and the implications are clear.

AccessPORT tuned cars retain these important safety checks as deemed necessary by the manufacturer.



















Off-road motorsport racing activities do not have the same strict rules regarding engine emissions and safety warnings required for street use. The AccessPORT enables the user to turn off certain Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC) related to emission controls and other warnings that can be distracting in motorsport racing environments.

Disabling the DTC's that are irrelevant in racing keeps the DTC warning lamp useful for when other more important trouble codes are found.












*AccessPORT
FEATURES*










Simple Installation

The AccessPORT is one of the easiest modifications you can make to your high performance vehicle. On a scale of one to four wrenches, the AccessPORT is half a wrench. Drawn in crayon. No tools are needed and no computer connection is required. Just plug the AccessPORT into the OBD-II port under the dashboard and follow the simple step-by-step on-screen instructions. In just a few minutes you will have a new performance map loaded on your ECU and you will be ready to experience the additional power and driveability of a proper tune for your modifications.










Change Maps

The AccessPORT can store up to 20 maps so you can be ready for any challenge. Use the Change Map function to browse the maps stored on your AccessPORT and select the map most appropriate for what you want to do. Parking your car overnight? Load the Anti-Theft map. Handing your car over to a valet for dinner? Switch to the Valet map to prevent abuse. Running down the drag strip to beat your last ET? Fill up the tank with race gas and load up your race fuel map. Heading out on a long boring highway drive? Perfect time for that fuel economy map.

It's like an MP3 player for your engine. The "songs" are maps and the "music" plays through the exhaust! What song is up next? You decide.










Base Maps

The AccessPORT comes pre-loaded with maps to get you on your way, right away. Once the AccessPORT is installed on your car, you will have the following base maps to choose from:

Stock Mode: The stock mode map uses the same calibrations that came from the factory. The stock mode map is a great way to re-establish a baseline when comparing tunes as it lets the engine behave the same way it did before installing the AccessPORT.

Stage 1 Maps: These maps are performance maps that are designed for vehicles with no engine modifications or mild modifications such as a cat-back exhaust.

Stage 1+ Maps: These are performance maps for vehicles with an upgraded intake system. Aftermarket intakes can dramatically change the airflow pattern across the MAF sensor which can generate incorrect readings and make the engine run lean or rich. A Stage 1+ map recalibrates the MAF sensor for the specific aftermarket intake system you are using.

Stage 2 Maps: These maps are geared towards performance upgrades that reduce restrictions in the exhaust system. If you have replaced the factory downpipe from the turbo, added race headers or replaced the factory catalytic converter with a high flow cat, a Stage 2 map is what you are looking for.

Stage 2+ Maps: These maps address both upgraded intake modifications and the high flow exhaust enhancements of Stage 2.

For even more map selection, be sure to visit our Online AccessPORT Map Database. Click on the Maps and Map Notes button that corresponds to the manufacurer of your vehicle. Here you will find many more maps that are designed for additional aftermarket parts manufacturers, race fuels, turbo upgrades, ethanol and more!










Performance

Every AccessPORT has built in Performance Monitors. These are great for showing the performance of your vehicle in the current state of tune with the modifications you have installed as well as helping to quantify performance gains when you make additional modifications. These are also great tools to help you improve your skills at the drag strip. It's like printing off your own time slip any time you want!

The following Performance Monitors are available:
60' Time:	Elapsed time to 60' distance. Indicates how well your car is hooking up off the line.
330' Time:	Elapsed time to 330' distance.
0-60 mph:	See where your car stacks up against the 0-60mph times published in the major car magazines.
1/8 Mile:	Elapsed time and vehicle speed at 1/8 mile distance (660').
1000' Time:	Elapsed time to 1000' distance.
1/4 Mile:	Elapsed time and vehicle speed at 1/4 mile distance.
Dynamometer:	This monitor simulates a dynamometer. Based on vehicle weight and acceleration rates, it estimates the horsepower of your engine. This is a great tool for evaluating performance gains after completing new modifications or installing a different performance map.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Data Logging

The AccessPORT functions as a hand-held data logging device. There is no need for a clunky PC to ride shotgun with you in the passenger seat. Just plug the AccessPORT into the OBD-II port, select Data Logging from the menu and choose which monitors you wish to data log. Choose as few or as many monitors as you like. Hit enter and data logging begins. Once the data gathering is complete, hit the enter button again. The data is stored as a data log file within the AccessPORT. The AccessPORT can store up to 10 individual data logs and the combined duration of data logs can be up to 10 hours.

The data logs are stored on the AccessPORT for as long as you want them there. Just unplug the AccessPORT and put it in your pocket, back-pack or briefcase. Your data goes with you with all the portability of an MP3 player. To analyse the data, simply plug the AccessPORT into any PC and download the data logs. The data can then be imported into your favorite spreadsheet or graphing software for detailed analysis.

Data logging monitors consist of both raw data types and calculated data types. Some examples of data logging monitors are throttle position, boost, ignition advance, wastegate duty cycle, mass air flow, fuel trim, battery voltage, intake temperature, coolant temperature, injector duty cycle, air/fuel ratio, knock correction, knock learning, injector pulse width, calculated load and many more. When logging multiple monitors, it is easy to see how powerful a tuning and performance analysis tool AccessPORT Data Logging can be.










Live Data

The Live Data feature allows you to view sensor data and calculated values in real-time right on the AccessPORT. There is no need for a clunky PC to ride shotgun with you in the passenger seat. Just plug the AccessPORT into the OBD-II port, select Live Data from the menu and choose a monitor to view. Any monitor that can be data logged can also be viewed in real time using this feature. Live Data can function as an auxilliary gauge to supplement the stock gauge cluster, or it can be used to help in fine tuning custom tunes.

Unlike dedicated auxilliary gauges that can clutter up your dashboard, the AccessPORT functions as a soft gauge, allowing you to decide what gauge to display. Some examples of possible gauges are throttle position, boost, ignition advance, wastegate duty cycle, mass air flow, fuel trim, battery voltage, intake temperature, coolant temperature, injector duty cycle, air/fuel ratio, knock correction, knock learning, injector pulse width, calculated load and many more. As you can see from this small sampling, some of these monitors would be impossible to duplicate with a traditional auxilliary gauge.

The AccessPORT also has a full fuel economy suite built in for live viewing. Keep an eye on your Instantaneous Fuel Economy to see how your driving inputs affect fuel consumption. This is a great tool for helping you develop a high fuel efficiency driving style. Average Fuel Economy shows your fuel mileage for the current trip you are on. The Accumulated Average Fuel Economy shows the overall fuel mileage across multiple trips. The Reset Fuel Economy feature can be used to zero out your Average and Accumulated Average Fuel Economy and lets you start again.

As an added bonus, the AccessPORT screen can also function as a Rev Warning Light. Simply enter the RPM you want the Rev Warning Light to activate at. The screen will brightly flash red and white to alert you when that RPM has been reached, while simultaneously showing a Live Data monitor!










Trouble Codes

The AccessPORT allows you to read engine codes to help troubleshoot issues and potentially save you from an expensive trip to the dealership. A brief description of the trouble code is also provided, which is handy when you don't happen to have a shop manual in your pocket.

The AccessPORT will read any trouble code reported by the ECU. In most cases this equates to hundreds of trouble codes and descriptions to help diagnose issues where ever you may be. Once the issue is resolved, the AccessPORT can be used to clear the codes to turn off the check engine light.










Uninstall

In the event that the car must be returned to the stock configuration, the AccessPORT can be completely removed and the ECU restored to its factory condition. Once the AccessPORT is uninstalled, it can be installed on a different vehicle of the same make/model/year. Since the AccessPORT can be uninstalled, combined with the ability to update the AccessPORT firmware via the internet, it retains a high resale value.











*AccessPORT
FUNCTION
*



















Interactive

The AccessPORT is the most user friendly and interactive ECU tuning solution available for your high performance import. Using the AccessPORT is incredibly simple. The vibrant full color screen, intelligent menu architecture and intuitive button interface work together to provide seamless navigation. It can easily be mounted to the dashboard for on-the-fly use and viewing.

This is good, because there is a lot the AccessPORT is capable of aside from reflashing your vehicle's ECU for significant power gains. These are some of the ways you can continue to use the AccessPORT after the map is flashed to your ECU:
Set as a Rev Warning Light
Use as a shift light.
Set desired RPM to trigger.
On-Screen Sensor and Data Monitoring
Use as an auxiliary gauge.
Select from many channels to view live data.
On-Screen Performance Measurement
0-60mph timer.
1/4 mile electronic time slip (60' time, 330' time, 1/8 mile ET and trap, 1000' time & 1/4 mile ET and trap).
Simulated dynamometer measures modification gains.
On-Screen Diagnostic Trouble Code Tool
Read ECU trouble codes and trouble code definitions.
Reset trouble codes to turn-off check engine light.
On-Screen Map Library Viewing
Read details of the currently installed map.
Browse and read details for every map loaded on the AccessPORT.
Select and load any of up to 20 maps stored on the AccessPORT.
On-Screen Fuel Economy Gauge
Instant Fuel Economy lets you see how your driving inputs affect fuel mileage.
Average Fuel Economy shows fuel mileage for current trip.
Accumulated Average Fuel Economy shows fuel mileage spanning multiple trips.
Reset Average and Accumulated Average Fuel Economy to start over.










Convenience

The AccessPORT is ready to go when you are. Right out of the box, simply plug it into your car's OBD-II port and install. No tools or special skills are necessary. It's small size makes it very portable, easily fitting in a shirt or pants pocket. And the full color screen and simple intuitive interface gives you the power to control your ECU right in the palm of your hand. In multiple languages.

Take up to 20 map calibrations with you on the run. All of your maps can come along for the ride. Easily experiment with different launch control settings without the hassle of a computer. Keep a high boost map, aggressive timing map and a race gas map with you and load when needed.

The AccessPORT comes with many maps pre-installed. These maps cover many of the most common modifications performed by fellow enthusiasts. There are also maps included to protect your vehicle from abuse. Load the Anti-Theft map to prevent your car from being started when you are away. Or load the Valet map which limits revs and boost when you are out on the town and your car is in the hands of someone else.

When the time comes to return your car back to its original stock condition, the AccessPORT can be completely uninstalled in just a matter of minutes. It just takes a push of a button and no tools or computer are needed.

The AccessPORT is the ultimate hand-held ECU flashing, managing and monitoring device. It just doesn't get any easier than this!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Support

Purchasing the AccessPORT gives you access to COBB Tuning's outstanding customer support. Our Customer Service and Technical Support staff is standing by to help you with any issues that may arise. Subject matter experts are only a telephone call or email message away.

COBB Tuning also hosts forums specifically for AccessPORT users. The forums are divided into vehicle make and model, and are a great place to share experiences with other enthusiasts. These forums are monitored by COBB Tuning engineers and subject matter experts who will provide guidance and support when necessary.

COBB Tuning also has an extensive network of independant professional engine tuners, called the PRO TUNER network. These tuning experts use AccessTUNER Pro software to custom tune your AccessPORT should you want to extract the maximum power gains available. These tuners have the latest versions of the AccessTUNER software and are directly in contact with COBB Tuning Calibration Specialist to meet the most exacting needs of the tuning enthusiast.

With the AccessPORT, you can always get in touch with the people that research, design, build, maintain, update, sell and take responsibility for the product. Many other tuning solutions do not have this same level of support and accountability. Consider this in when making your final purchasing decision.










Dependable

The AccessPORT is a mature product that has been deployed on 20 different vehicle models with tens of thousands of units in the field. While firmware and software upgrades keep the AccessPORT on the leading edge of tuning capabilities, the hardware design is well proven and very dependable. COBB Tuning backs up the AccessPORT with a full 1 year warranty on on parts and service.

COBB Tuning is so confident in the capabilities of the AccessPORT that we offer a 30 Day Customer Satisfaction Guarantee. If you are not satisfied with the performance of the AccessPORT, return it within 30 days from the date of purchase and you will receive a full refund. We know that the right solution is critically important to tuning enthusiasts. COBB Tuning makes purchasing the AccessPORT a "no-risk" buying decision by guaranteeing sastisfaction, or your money back!










Upgradeable

The AccessPORT is designed to grow with the ever changing modifications the most demanding tuning enthusiasts aspire to. Likewise, the AccessPORT itself must change and grow to stay on the cutting edge of tuning capability.

The AccessPORT is fully upgradeable via an internet connection. The included AccessPORT Updater software automatically checks to make sure that the firmware on your AccessPORT is the most up to date version available. This ensures your AccessPORT has the latest and greatest functionality available for your vehicle model.

Off-The-Shelf Maps available in the AccessPORT Map Database are often upgraded to take advantage of the latest table discovery or new features deployed on the AccessPORT. Updated maps are publicly announced and are available for free download. The AccessPORT Manager allows easy transfer of maps and data logs between the AccessPORT and PC.

Our AccessTUNER Race and AccessTUNER Pro software also receive updates to provide additional access to tables and control of new features as ongoing ECU discovery opens up new functionality. Software upgrades are announced and download links are provided to AccessTUNER software users.

These ongoing upgrades keep the AccessPORT relevant and breaking new ground in the tuning world. This dedication improving the AccessPORT keeps it high demand and ensures impressive resale value should you ever need to sell it.


Tune
Control the power.










Off-The-Shelf

COBB Tuning provides Off-The-Shelf map calibrations for common modifications for a given vehicle. Our Off-The-Shelf maps are extensively tested on a wide sampling of beta test vehicles across a wide geographic area prior to being released. This testing ensures that the Off-The-Shelf maps work properly across all atmospheric conditions and can safely accomodate fuel grade variances across the country.

The AccessPORT comes pre-loaded with maps to get you on your way, right away. Once the AccessPORT is installed on your car, you will have the following Off-The-Shelf maps to choose from:

Stock Mode: The stock mode map uses the same calibrations that came from the factory. The stock mode map is a great way to re-establish a baseline when comparing tunes as it lets the engine behave the same way it did before installing the AccessPORT.

Stage 1 Maps: These maps are performance maps that are designed for vehicles with no engine modifications or mild modifications such as a cat-back exhaust.

Stage 1+ Maps: These are performance maps for vehicles with an upgraded intake system. Aftermarket intakes can dramatically change the airflow pattern across the MAF sensor which can generate incorrect readings and maket the engine run lean or rich. A Stage 1+ maps recalibrates the MAF sensor for the specific aftermarket intake system you are using.

Stage 2 Maps: These maps are geared towards performance upgrades that reduce restrictions in the exhaust system. If you have replaced the factory downpipe from the turbo, added race headers or replaced the factory catalytic converter with a high flow cat, a Stage 2 map is what you are looking for.




















Self-Tuning

For the die-hard do-it-yourself tuning enthusiasts, COBB Tuning has created AccessTUNER Race, tuning software designed for the end user. AccessTUNER allows the tuner to get into the heart of the OEM ECU and create custom calibrations for vehicles equipped with virtually any performance modification. The end result is a tune that is custom tailored to the vehicle’s unique modifications, producing maximum power gains while maintaining the drive-ability and sophistication inherent in the OEM ECU.

AccessTUNER Race software gives the user unprecedented access to tables like fuel, ignition, cam timing, MAF calibration, injector scaling, knock sensitivity, drive-by-wire throttle calibration, speed limiters, DTC disables, logic toggles, boost control and much more. This is virtually the same software used by our PRO TUNER network and gives you the ability to tune your vehicle with precision.

Some of the key features found in AccessTUNER Race include:

Integral Data Logging: Unlimited data logging of multiple channels of data from the ECU for detailed analysis of engine performance.

Integral Dashboard: Shows tuner configurable gauges to be displayed on-screen throughout the tuning process.

Map Database: Free access to a map database from COBB Tuning that provides excellent starting points for specific modifications.

Hot Keys: Convenient one-touch short-cut keys allow easy data manipulation of common tuning operations.

Open Wide Band O2 Interface: Allows the software to integrate with a wide selection of Wideband O2 sensors.

Embedded Stock Data: Stock tuning data (ROMs) are self-contained inside the software itself, providing the OEM baseline tune for each vehicle supported by the software.

AccessTUNER Race forums are hosted on the COBB Tuning Forums to fostor dialogue between AccessTUNER Race users. These forums are also monitored by our Calibration Specialists and Engineers to offer guidance and support when needed.

AccessTUNER Race is available for download. Simply fill out the AccessTUNER Race Order Form with all of the requested information. An email will be sent to you with a download link for your personal copy of the software.










Pro Dyno Tuning

When you need to extract as much power as possible from your engine configuration, a Pro Dyno Tune is a must. Our network of PRO TUNERS use AccessTUNER Pro software and their professional tuning skills to customize the tune on your vehicle to exactly match the installed modifications. Our PRO TUNERS work their magic in a controlled environment on a dyno. This provides a safe and repeatable way to incrementally make changes to the map and slowly work up to large gains in power with adequate margins of safety. Only on a dyno is it possible to keep the engine at a constant load in order to optimize the tune cell-by-cell.

GTC has dyno facilities for those who wish to have dyno tuned










E-Tuning

E-Tuning is an electronic tuning service provided by Pro Tuners using AccessTUNER Pro software. A professional custom tune on a dyno is by far the most effective tuning method, but is not always possible due to lack of Pro Tuners in your geographic location or financial constraints. E-tuning is a cost effective way to have a professional custom tune your car for the modifications you have installed, without the expense of dyno time.

E-tunes are conducted by data logging engine sensor data using the AccessPORT's Data Logging feature, then emailing the data log to your tuner. The tuner analyses the data, modifies the calibration and emails an updated map to install on your ECU. The process repeats a few times until the tuner and the customer is satified with the resulting data and driveability.

E-tuning is a great way to have a map custom tailored to your latest modification or create a map for race gas without the expense, time and travel associated with a scheduled dyno tuning session.


*GT-R AccessPORT w/TCM*

POWER. FLEXIBILITY. CONTROL. The new GT-R AccessPORT with TCM support is the industry's first OEM ECU and TCM flashing, managing and monitoring assistant. Unlock power hidden within the ECU by replacing conservative factory settings with more aggressive calibrations. Upgrade the factory Launch Control logic and enable Run Clutch Gear Learning, Clutch Touch Point and Clutch Capacity adjustments. The result is impressive gains in torque and horsepower with improved transmission responsiveness and driveability, all while maintaining a high degree of safety. The AccessPORT comes with pre-installed ECU and TCM maps that are optimized for common performance modifications.

Tuning flexibility ranges from simply loading one of the included performance maps designed for common modifications, all the way to complete custom map authoring using our powerful AccessTUNER software. Extract maximum power from virtually any modification while retaining the driveability and sophistication inherent in the OEM ECU.

cobb . R35 GT-R accessport . map listing


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Helpful links










Update firmware

1.	Download and install the AccessPORT Updater program from this link http://www.accessecu.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi?download=support/AccessPORTUpdater.exe. Please be sure to close the AccessPORT Manager software for this and future firmware updates.

2.	Connect the AccessPORT to the computer using the supplied USB cable.

3.	Run the AccessPORT Updater and follow the on-screen instructions for the AccessPORT and the PC.

4.	While the AccessPORT Updater updates the firmware, download and install the latest AccessPORT Manager software from this link http://www.accessecu.com/support/AP-Mgr-Setup.exe. The AccessPORT Updater program will show you the progress of the firmware update process, and will let you know when the firmware update process is complete.



User manual

http://accessecu.com/support/docs/manuals/AP-NIS-005-UserManual.pdf



By choosing an AccessPORT you are directly supporting this machine !

*
COBB Tuning Motorsports Time Attack GT-R*





































Specifications:


Weight: 3400 lb
Horsepower: 796.2 whp
Torque: 754.2 ft/lb











Modifications:
Engine
• AMS Performance Upgraded Turbos
• Forged wastegate actuators
• COBB Tuning Modified Fuel Rails
• Injector Dynamics 2000cc Fuel Injectors
• Dual in tank Walbro Fuel Pumps
• Dual external Bosch 044 Fuel Pumps
• COBB Tuning Surgeline Fuel Surge Tank
• COBB Tuning AccessPORT
• COBB Tuning Intakes
• COBB Tuning 3" Intercooler Hard Pipe Kit
• COBB Tuning 3" Downpipes
• COBB Tuning Y-pipe
• COBB Tuning 3.5" Race Exhaust
• COBB Tuning XLE BPVs
• MODE Racing Oil Cooler Kit

Transmission
• MODE Racing Transmission Cooler Kit
• MODE Racing Rear Differential Cooler Kit
• OS Giken Rear Differential
• Willall Racing WR35TMVS Victory Specification Transmission Fluid
• Willall Racing Gear Fastener System
• Willall Racing Piston Seal Replacement
• Willall Racing Clutch Retaining Clips
• Redline 75W140NS Rear Differential Fluid
• SSP Race Transmission Clutch Packs

Suspension
• JRZ Triple Adjustable Coilovers
• Hypercoil Springs
• MODE Racing Front and Rear Swaybars
• COBB Tuning Adjustable Rear Endlinks

Brakes
• Performance Friction Rotors Supplied by MBS
• Performance Friction Brake Pads Supplied by MBS
• Goodridge Stainless Steel Brake Lines

Exterior
• AIT Widebody Kit
• APR Performance GTC-500 Rear Wing
• MODE Racing Rear Diffuser Strakes
• GOTO:Racing Front Canards

Wheels/Tires
• Jongbloed JRW305 Aero Wheels 18x12 front and rear
• Toyo Tires RA-1 335/30/R18

Interior
• GOTO:Racing Rollcage
• Racetech 4009HR Seats
• Racetech 3" 6-point Harnesses
• Motec ADL2 Display and Data Acquisition System
• GOTO:Racing Steering Wheel Quick Release
• Fire Suppression System
• Odyssey Lightweight Battery

YouTube - COBB Tuning Motorsports GT-R 1 Lap Redline Time Attack Round 8

COBB Tuning has entered the 2010 Redline Time Attack series in a big way. COBB Tuning Motorsports is fielding a three car racing team participating in the Modified, Street Tire and Enthusiast classes for the full 2010 season. In addition, COBB Tuning has assumed the title sponsorship of the Modified Class for 2010. The newly formed COBB Tuning Motorsports division is preparing and campaigning the race cars from its facility in Scotts Valley, CA.
The COBB Tuning Redline Time Attack team is attending all ten events on the 2010 calendar to compete for the championship in each of the three classes it is participating in. Pro driver Brian Lock is piloting the 2010 COBB Tuning Nissan GT-R and taking on the COBB Tuning Modified class. SCCA Regional wheel-man Cameron Benner is driving the 2006 COBB Tuning Subaru STI and battles it out in the Street Tire class. Amateur driver and owner of COBB Tuning, Trey Cobb, is driving the COBB Tuning Nissan 370Z in the Enthusiast class.
The COBB Tuning Time Attack team is staffed entirely by COBB Tuning employees. Tim Bailey, Senior R&D Tuner at COBB Tuning, is responsible for the team’s multiple engine programs. Steve Lock of COBB Tuning Motorsports keeps things running like clockwork as the team’s Crew Chief. Head technicians from the COBB Tuning Surgeline and COBB Tuning Plano facilities fill the roles as Car Chiefs for each race car. Employees from engineering, customer support, marketing, sales, research and development and fabrication are rotating through positions in the team with the goal of developing new skills and knowledge that will ultimately improve COBB Tuning products and further strengthen COBB Tuning as a company.
New tracks mean new track records, and COBB Tuning is anxious to stake their claim and lay down the fastest lap in class at each of the new locations. Be sure to attend a Redline Time Attack in your neck of the woods and spend some time with the COBB Tuning crew as we take on the best teams and drivers that the Redline Time Attack series has to offer!

YouTube - COBB Tuning Motorsports Redline Time Attack at Auto Club Speedway - Round 10



Other great products from Cobb Tuning

GT-R 3.5" SS Y-Pipe










COBB Tuning is pleased to announce the 3.5-inch Stainless Steel Y-Pipe for the Nissan GT-R. The stock y-pipe with factory catalytic converters is a restrictive element in the GT-R's exhaust system. The COBB 3.5-inch SS Y-Pipe is offered in both catless and high-flow cat versions that reduce exhaust restriction and allow the GT-R to make more power with less effort.

The catted version of the COBB 3.5-inch SS Y-Pipe uses custom-spun high-flow metal substrate catalytic converters that improve flow while protecting the environment by reducing emissions. The catless racing y-pipe is for off-road use only and deletes the catalytic converters entirely, further improving flow and allowing even more power.

Both the catted and catless versions of the COBB 3.5-inch SS Y-Pipe are constructed of 304 stainless steel and TIG welded. The stainless steel flex sections are internally-lined for added lifespan and smoother exhaust flow. Dual 3-inch downpipes feed into a 3.5-inch main pipe. The Y-pipe is designed as a direct factory replacement part.

The following dyno chart compares a stock un-tuned Nissan GT-R, a stock Nissan GT-R with an AccessPORT Stage 1 tune, and a Nissan GT-R with the catless Y-Pipe and AccessPORT tune. At peak power, 28 HP and 46 ft/lb is gained with the catless y-pipe over Stage 1. Gains of up to 50HP can be found in the midrange.












SF Intake System










COBB Tuning's popular SF intake system is now available for the Nissan R35 GT-R. Constructed of polished 2.75-inch diameter aluminum tubing with K&N cone filter elements and 3-ply silicone couplers; the SF Intake System is easy to install and requires no special tuning.


Increased Power
The COBB Tuning SF Intake removes a pre-turbo restriction in the stock intake system. Power gains become more pronounced at higher boost pressures. This dyno graph shows the power gain across the rev range at 17 psi simply by installing this intake.

No Calibration Needed
The SF Intake for the R35 GT-R has been painstakingly designed to eliminate the need for a specific intake calibration. This intake is 100% compatible with the stock calibration as well as all Off the Shelf AccessPORT maps.

Easy to Install
The COBB Tuning SF Intake was designed to be easy to install without having to modify your car or remove the bumper skin. Installation requires no cutting or trimming or removal of the bumper skin or bumper support and can be completed with simple hand tools. Simply remove the stock airbox and bolt the SF intake into place in just minutes!

Increased Induction Sound
Enjoy the increased snort and snarl from your GT-R with the addition of the COBB Tuning SF Intake system. Turbocharger induction noise and bypass valve venting sound is now louder thanks to the new this intake system! Don’t just look the part, sound like it too! The COBB Tuning SF Intake system comes with everything you need to improve the performance potential of your R35 GT-R. Add the COBB Silicone Intercooler Hose Kit and COBB XLE ByPass Valves to complete your engine’s intake system to enhance your car’s under-hood appeal!
Motorsports
The 800 all wheel horsepower COBB Tuning Motorsports Time Attack R35 GT-R has utilized the COBB SF Intake System to dominate the 2010 Redline Time Attack AWD Modified class as well as smash several track records across the United States. This rigorous testing and race proven results clearly show the unequaled performance of the COBB SF Intake System for the R35 GT-R.










YouTube - COBB Tuning GT-R SF Intake Install Instructions



Available from GTC


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

:clap:Nice write up ben:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

T80 GTR said:


> :clap:Nice write up ben:clap:


Thanks Tee but i take no credit its mostly Cobb Tuning 

Looking forward to calibrate your GT-R


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Thanks Tee but i take no credit its mostly Cobb Tuning
> 
> Looking forward to calibrate your GT-R


Epic post Ben


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Bump..... as loads people asking me where to find latest apmanager, user manual, shelf maps etc..etc....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben

Couple of questions having been fiddling with the AP tonight:

Can you confirm what latest manager and updater software references are so i can check if I have updated correctly.

Do I need to download maps from Cobb or are they on the AP for install already?

If I do need to download maps, should I use the 97 RON or 100 RON? i use V power or Tesco 99 only.

Thanks again

David


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Ben
> 
> Couple of questions having been fiddling with the AP tonight:
> 
> ...


Missing two maps e.g. 98 RON map stage 2 and 99 RON map stage 2

Ben could help us with making a custom map.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

enshiu said:


> Missing two maps e.g. 98 RON map stage 2 and 99 RON map stage 2
> 
> Ben could help us with making a custom map.


I dont think thats necessary given that hundreds are using the device already.

I suppose that if you get a custom map the datalog will show that there is more potential for further power is using 99 fuel on a base 97 map.

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> Ben
> 
> Couple of questions having been fiddling with the AP tonight:
> 
> ...



Install apmanager http://www.accessecu.com/support/AP-Mgr-Setup.exe this is the latest version

select updates button, then on the right hand side select check for firmware updates. your ap will be updated to latest firmware, if its not already running it and if it is the screen will pop up 'ap is running latest firmware'


Updating will also automatically put the map selections onto the accessPORT


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

enshiu said:


> Missing two maps e.g. 98 RON map stage 2 and 99 RON map stage 2
> 
> Ben could help us with making a custom map.


email me if you want a custom map with specific fuel grade.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Install apmanager http://www.accessecu.com/support/AP-Mgr-Setup.exe this is the latest version
> 
> select updates button, then on the right hand side select check for firmware updates. your ap will be updated to latest firmware, if its not already running it and if it is the screen will pop up 'ap is running latest firmware'
> 
> ...



Ben

Your link gives AP manager ref 1.2.2.2 whereas the latest version on the Cobb website is 2.0.1.5 - the view on the screen is very different between the 2 as well.

Can you recheck please?

Also on your link I didn't see an "Updates" button??

Finally 97 RON or 100 RON map??

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> Ben
> 
> Your link gives AP manager ref 1.2.2.2 whereas the latest version on the Cobb website is 2.0.1.5 - the view on the screen is very different between the 2 as well.
> 
> ...



2.0.1.5 is correct, latest

NEW AccessPORT Manager Software http://accessecu.com/support/accessport/apmanager/APManagerSetup.exe


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben

I have e-mailed you.

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

If your AccessPORT can not be reconised you need to check your drivers, you should have installed


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> If your AccessPORT can not be reconised you need to check your drivers, you should have installed[/QUOTE
> 
> Are these on the CD or online?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

what pc are you using ? when you plug AP into PC you should get a wizard pop up giving you option to install drivers. check your hardware


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

OK - ran through the Windows wizard and pointed it to the Accessport Driver - now working fine.

I am an IT idiot!! G-d help me when I plug it into the car!!

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mods

Feel free to remove these posts re my install.

D


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

This may not look like much, but it's represents about a years worth of work from Thistle and myself.










If you look closely you see the following.

Real Time - The ECU is connected and I just modified the WGDC table. That little green square in the bottom means that it's been sent to the ECU.
Speed Density - Those speed density tables are in real time too!
New database back end - Not obvious at all but, I had to rewrite the entire back end of the software. There are a few improvements from this that you will see. The (bar) units at the top is new. The old software just assumed you knew what units were metric and which ones were used for standard. 

All of this will make it's way into ATR in the near future. I have a few things to fix and we are going to be doing a ton of testing!

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

3" SS Catless Downpipe Kit

The COBB Tuning 3" Stainless Steel Catless Downpipes are the same downpipes that helped power our COBB Motorsports Redline Time Attack Modified Class GT-R to a Class Championship in 2010! Designed to bolt up to the stock turbos or stock-location upgraded turbocharger kit, this downpipe kit has been rigorously track-tested and proven reliable at power levels beyond 800whp.

Take your Stage2 GT-R with upgraded Y-Pipes to the next level with the COBB Tuning 3” Catless Downpipe Kit. Consistently improve turbo spool-up by 250-300RPM and open the door to maximum stock turbo power output when coupled with complementary modifications including; injectors, fuel pumps, intakes, boost tubes and intercoolers.

These high-flow, mandrel-bent, 304-stainless downpipes remove the restrictive stock catalytic converters for better flow, faster turbo-spool and improved transient response. This downpipe kit is a direct OEM replacement and will bolt up to the stock exhausts system or aftermarket systems alike

FEATURES
Catless free-flow design
Large 3" 304 stainless
steel construction
Mandrel bends
Direct OEM fitment
TIG welded fabrication
.375" turbo flange
.475" midpipe flange

http://accessecu.com/support/install/08+ Nissan GT-R Downpipe Kit Installation Instructions.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't see much for the 2011 car in any of the info - the Cobb page only lists maps for the 2010 ( unless I'm missing something? ) What's the situation re maps for the ( unmodded ) 2011 car - I thought I had seen people using them on the forum?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sidepipe said:


> I don't see much for the 2011 car in any of the info - the Cobb page only lists maps for the 2010 ( unless I'm missing something? ) What's the situation re maps for the ( unmodded ) 2011 car - I thought I had seen people using them on the forum?


Cobb tuning website will be updated shortly, but yes we can do and have been tuning MY2011


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

sidepipe said:


> I don't see much for the 2011 car in any of the info - the Cobb page only lists maps for the 2010 ( unless I'm missing something? ) What's the situation re maps for the ( unmodded ) 2011 car - I thought I had seen people using them on the forum?


We are still working on the staged OTS maps. We'll release them as soon as they are ready. I don't have an ETA on them. 

Joe


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Ben great work with the mapping! My car runs smooth and much faster, Can't keep my foot off the gas! LC4 with VDC off works a treat but cant seem to time 0-60 with AP..?
Done a full tank in less than 24 hrs! Lol 
Cheers mate! 
Chris, from Mallorca!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTRmallorca said:


> Ben great work with the mapping! My car runs smooth and much faster, Can't keep my foot off the gas! LC4 with VDC off works a treat but cant seem to time 0-60 with AP..?
> Done a full tank in less than 24 hrs! Lol
> Cheers mate!
> Chris, from Mallorca!


cheers Chris. just watch out for Guardia Civil :nervous:

performance monitoring and clutch adjustment on lc4/2011 soft will be fixed shortly


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hi guys,

for anyone not already running a custom tune Cobb have now released new high power stage maps which can be downloaded free here. Developed by Cobb lead ecu calibrator Tim Bailey, maps are still quite safe in fuel, timing and boost but come with warning if used with bigger exhaust and especially downpipes a datalog must be done to ensure injectors not maxing (Injector pulse 20ms @ 6k) with the cold UK weather coming up i do recommend keeping an eye on logs send to me or post on our datalog thread

COBB Tuning . Nissan GT-R AccessPORT . Map Listing

enjoy
















COBB Tuning continues to break new ground in the Nissan GT-R R35 tuning world with the latest round of updates for the AccessPORT. Speed Density logic has been added to the AccessPORT and AccessTUNER capabilities, enabling the tuning of large turbo builds and very high horsepower applications using the stock ECU. This big news is further bolstered by additional vehicle support for the 2009 JDM VSpec GT-R and a beta release of High Power Off-The-Shelf maps that extract even more power from the engine without requiring a custom tune.

Read on to learn how the easiest and most convenient tuning solution for the Nissan GT-R R35 continues to lead the GT-R tuning industry with sophisticated tuning tools and the most sought after features and functionality!

Speed Density Tuning Support
In stock form, the R35 ECU measures airflow using a Mass Airflow (MAF) sensor located in the stock intake system. Large turbo and very high horsepower applications move so much air that they exceed the MAF sensor’s maximum capacity and make MAF based tuning impractical. For these types of vehicles, COBB Tuning has implemented Speed Density tuning logic in AccessPORT firmware and AccessTUNER software, allowing these big-build GT-R’s to be easily tuned using familiar tuning tools and leveraging the convenience and sophistication of the OEM ECU.

This powerful new tuning logic is available to both professional tuning shops in AccessTUNER Pro and experienced end-users in AccessTUNER Race. Since Speed Density is designed for big power builds with unique modifications, Off-The-Shelf maps are impractical and each vehicle will require custom tuning. The all new GT-R Tuning Guide clearly explains the tuning process for both MAF and Speed Density tuning for pros and experienced DIYs alike.

New Vehicle Support
The 2009 JDM VSpec GT-R is added to the growing list of supported Nissan GT-R R35 vehicles, bringing the total up to 19 unique applications spanning multiple model years, regions and hardware specifications. 2009 JDM VSpec GT-R's now get the simplicity of large power gains at the push of a button accompanied by a host of interactive features and functionality the AccessPORT provides with it’s vibrant color screen and intuitive interface.

Switchable Map Throttle Control
The AccessPORT allows on-the-fly map switching through the GT-R’s cruise control system, allowing the user to change maps from, say, a conservative daily-driving map to a high-boost, big-power map with just the push of a button. To take further advantage of COBB Tuning’s map switching capability on the GT-R, each of the individual 9 map slots can now have unique throttle mapping to provide different throttle response for each map. This puts even more vehicle performance, response and customization at the driver’s fingertips. Literally.

If you are not familiar with Map Switching on the GT-R, the following video should explain how easy it is.







HP Calibrations










Based on customer feedback, COBB Tuning has released a full set of Beta High Power (HP) Off-The-Shelf maps for Stage1 and Stage2 cars. These HP maps close the gap between our standard GT-R Off-The-Shelf maps and a full custom tune performed by a professional tuner. The Stage2 Beta HP maps, on their highest boost setting, have generated 30HP and 45TQ peak over the standard Stage2 Off-The-Shelf maps and show gains of up to 45HP at 5670RPM!



With great power comes even greater responsibility, and these maps are no exception. While these maps make more power, they do so by utilizing the stock fuel system to its absolute limit, and in some cases the demand placed on the fuel system may exceed its capacity to deliver adequate fuel to run safely.

Data logging vehicle performance is an absolute requirement when using these maps to ensure that the mechanical systems of your GT-R are up to the task of supporting these Beta HP maps. Instructions on how and what parameters to data log are explained in this GT-R Beta HP Data Logging Instructions documenthttp://accessecu.com/accessport/nissan/gtr/Map%20Notes/GTR-Beta-HP-Datalogging-Instructions.pdf as well as how to evaluate performance to determine if these maps are safe to use on your GT-R.

These impressive new Beta HP Off-The-Shelf maps can be downloaded from the special Nissan GT-R HP Map Databasehttp://accessecu.com/accessport/nissan/gtr/GTR-Beta-HP-Map-Warning.html, which reminds you of the special attention required to ensure your vehicle can take advantage of these maps while maintaining adequate safety margin.

How to Get the Latest Updates

Firmware
Please visit the Step-By-Step AccessPORT Firmware Update Instructions CobbTuning.com - Step-By-Step AccessPORT Firmware Update Instructions to guide you through the firmware update process.
Software
Please visit the Step-By-Step AccessTUNER Update Instructions page CobbTuning.com - Step-By-Step AccessTUNER Update Instructions to guide you through the software update process.
Maps
Please visit the Step-By-Step AccessPORT Map Download and Install Instructions page CobbTuning.com - Step-By-Step AccessPORT Map Download and Install Instructions to guide you through finding maps, downloading them to your computer, transferring them to your AccessPORT and flashing a new map to your ECU.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Great work Ben and Cobb! I love having 6 maps at my fingertips, ranging from low boost "eco" map for motorway cruising through to 99RON drag map. :thumbsup:

I can remember when I had to pull into a fuel station partway through a track day and sit patiently in the car whilst it took 10 minutes to upload the 97RON map when I had run out of 99.
No such worries now!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ben,

Stay busy over winter as Medusa will need some TLC come the spring:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

do you have to pay an upgrade to get map switching.???

I have a cobb and custom tune...

Is map switching standard now???


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Benji,
Can the OTS (Stg 1 & 2) maps from UK or US Cobb be used for an Australian 2009 GTR?
Do these OTS maps need to be recalibrated for Australian fuel? We have 98RON (Shell VPower), 95RON Premium and 91RON unleaded, here.
Is 98RON (Aussie) = 98 RON (UK) = ? (US) ???
I'm not sure where/who I should buy the Cobb from.

Thanks.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

maxzugkraft said:


> Hey Benji,
> Can the OTS (Stg 1 & 2) maps from UK or US Cobb be used for an Australian 2009 GTR?
> Do these OTS maps need to be recalibrated for Australian fuel? We have 98RON (Shell VPower), 95RON Premium and 91RON unleaded, here.
> Is 98RON (Aussie) = 98 RON (UK) = ? (US) ???
> ...


Cobb has the following maps available for Australia according to their website.

Stage1 100 OCT or 102 RON	100 OCT / 102 RON	Stock or COBB SF	3.00	[map]
Stage1 93 OCT or 97 RON	93 OCT / 97 RON	Stock or COBB SF	3.00	[map]
Stage1 91 OCT or 95 RON	91 OCT / 95 RON	Stock or COBB SF	3.00	[map]

Stage2 Maps [map notes]
Map Name	Fuel	Intake	Rev. #	Map
Stage2 100 OCT or 102 RON	100 OCT / 102 RON	Stock or COBB SF	3.00	[map]
Stage2 93 OCT or 97 RON	93 OCT / 97 RON	Stock or COBB SF	3.00	[map]
Stage2 91 OCT or 95 RON	91 OCT / 95 RON	Stock or COBB SF	3.00	[map]

Non-Performance Maps [map notes]
Map Name	Fuel	Intake	Rev. #	Map
Valet Mode	91+OCT / 95+RON	Stock or COBB SF	3.00	[map]
Anti-Theft Mode	91+OCT / 95+RON	Stock or COBB SF	3.00	[map]
Installed Stock Mode	91+OCT / 95+RON	Stock or COBB SF	2.01	[map]


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Wheels said:


> do you have to pay an upgrade to get map switching.???
> 
> I have a cobb and custom tune...
> 
> Is map switching standard now???


map switching has been around for over a year now. if i did your old style tune then i'll happily upgrade you to a x4 map switch free

The new v3.6 cobb stage maps are baby map switches with just a map 0 high power and map 1 0% wgdc / low boost setting


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Benji

You did my old style (by now) custom tune and emailed it to me on the 30th jan 2010, so its nearly 2 yrs old now.

waynee gtc edm09 99ron v200 gear tps v1.ptm was the file ive been using since.

I look forward to hearing from you again then....

best regards....wayne.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Wheels said:


> Hi Benji
> 
> You did my old style (by now) custom tune and emailed it to me on the 30th jan 2010, so its nearly 2 yrs old now.
> 
> ...


God time flies

emailed you a x5 map switch, with map 0- economy mode with reduced throttle.

update firmware and send me a log to check. call my mob if you get stuck


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Tried out the economy map a few times Ben and the difference is so noticeable, turns the car into a micra, map switching is just such a great feature :thumbsup:


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Cheers Ben....excellant support as allways from you guys...


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

A short one considering new beta 3.6 maps...
Is the Map 0 (13 psi) lower boost and HP than stock?
And how much is the stock psi on the EDM 2009 GTR after all?
Thanx


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SuzaFan said:


> A short one considering new beta 3.6 maps...
> Is the Map 0 (13 psi) lower boost and HP than stock?
> And how much is the stock psi on the EDM 2009 GTR after all?
> Thanx


stock boost on EDM09 is 0.8bar / 11.6psi at 3k
MY11 1 bar / 14psi

so new cobb stage map 0 is higher than stock. so if you want lower hp use the gtc stage map 0 you have


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanx for the answer!
Well, I don't want lower HP 
Sth else...
Should I still be worried for injector maxing out (more than 100%) if I am using Beta 3.6 Stage1 Map1 15.5 psi?
What about Map2 16 and Map3 17 psi on Stage1? (for a completely stock car)
As far as I understood, this data logging should be done and injector maxxing is a problem on Stage2 (high flow cats) and larger intakes...
My car is bone stock (except of Cobb, of course...)
Thanx


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

hi ben , im still on nis5 with your custom tune/switchable maps.. is there a way to update to nis6 without sending the unit over to the states?


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> Thanx for the answer!
> Well, I don't want lower HP
> Sth else...
> Should I still be worried for injector maxing out (more than 100%) if I am using Beta 3.6 Stage1 Map1 15.5 psi?
> ...


I wonder too.. 
With the GTC map I had 101.5% duty cycle.
With v3.6 stage2 I have 98-99 %.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

vanos said:


> I wonder too..
> With the GTC map I had 101.5% duty cycle.
> With v3.6 stage2 I have 98-99 %.


Which map on Stage2? 0,1,2,3?


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> Which map on Stage2? 0,1,2,3?


map 3


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

vanos said:


> map 3


hi nikos, can you please send me the log you have ? i have x 4 logs from you in sept which show 17.3ms @ 6k, 16.3ms @ 6.5k 14psi at the top. if you are seeing 20ms @ 6k 18.5ms @ 6.5 etc then options are lean af, or reduce wgdc, or best option bite bullet with bigger injectors  mostly downpipes can tip the margin but so can ethanol content and cold weather


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

andrew186 said:


> hi ben , im still on nis5 with your custom tune/switchable maps.. is there a way to update to nis6 without sending the unit over to the states?


yes sounds like online upgrade is going to happen  and at reduced price. Cobb tuning on the case to get it set up


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> hi nikos, can you please send me the log you have ? i have x 4 logs from you in sept which show 17.3ms @ 6k, 16.3ms @ 6.5k 14psi at the top. if you are seeing 20ms @ 6k 18.5ms @ 6.5 etc then options are lean af, or reduce wgdc, or best option bite bullet with bigger injectors  mostly downpipes can tip the margin but so can ethanol content and cold weather


Sure, I'll mail you the log. I guess it's the cold weather in Sweden.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

This is from Cobb Stage 2 v3.6, map 3:

Ah d*mn.. I don't have enough post count to post links lol


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

One more to go.. sorry


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Here we go

Cobb Stage 2 v3.6, map 3. Order by Injector duty cycle % descending..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting, good example for others to check their IDC.

Time for 1000cc for you. Make the switch to that lovely e85 you can get in Sweden


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Thanks for posting, good example for others to check their IDC.
> 
> Time for 1000cc for you. Make the switch to that lovely e85 you can get in Sweden


Yeah I know! I have already converted my 300ZX to e85 using ID 1000cc but I'm not sure I'm brave enough to do it on the GT-R  Maybe..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vanos said:


> Yeah I know! I have already converted my 300ZX to e85 using ID 1000cc but I'm not sure I'm brave enough to do it on the GT-R  Maybe..


What's brave about it? Your car will be running safer!


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Can someone explain what is the bast way to make a good and accurate log?
Floor it in the first, shift it to the second, third...
Or just flooring it in any gear from the lowest possible RPMs...
To the redline, to the rev limiter?
Engine oil temp...70-80, 80-90, 90+...?
Thanx...


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> What's brave about it? Your car will be running safer!


Hi David, 
I'll tell you what is brave about it. First of all, as you already know ethanol is highly corrosive.. 
My fuel pressure regulator started leaking badly. If any of you guys have 300ZX and e85, do not use stock fpr! I wasted 2 of them..

Some aluminium fuel rails are not hard anodized so aluminium flakes, going straight to the injectors. Also, e85 softens rubber hoses and you could have gummy crumbs clogging the injectors.

Now all this applies to the *300ZX*, from my *own *and others experience. On the GT-R, I have no clue how it will handle e85 but I haven't found anything bad on the forums yet, so.. 

Sorry for beeing off-topic!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

SuzaFan said:


> Can someone explain what is the bast way to make a good and accurate log?
> Floor it in the first, shift it to the second, third...
> Or just flooring it in any gear from the lowest possible RPMs...
> To the redline, to the rev limiter?
> ...


It depends on what you're looking at, but a quick check of a performance map at full throttle is to have the engine warmed up (oil over 70C) and use 3rd gear from 2000-7000 RPM (manual R mode, and you'll often need R for VDC to avoid intervention depending on the road surface). This can give an indication of the boost curve, knock, AFR, AF correction, IDC.

Depending on the setup, logs of idle, cruise, mixed driving can also be very useful.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanx, will try that...


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Just downloaded the new v3.6 maps, but they all seem to be for the V-Spec 2010 EDM. I'm guessing this doesn't make any difference?

And +1 for the online NIS-006 upgrade! I'm very keen for some 2011-a-like gearbox software :thumbsup:

Andrew


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

thistle said:


> It depends on what you're looking at, but a quick check of a performance map at full throttle is to have the engine warmed up (oil over 70C) and use 3rd gear from 2000-7000 RPM (manual R mode, and you'll often need R for VDC to avoid intervention depending on the road surface). This can give an indication of the boost curve, knock, AFR, AF correction, IDC.
> 
> Depending on the setup, logs of idle, cruise, mixed driving can also be very useful.


I made some datalogs (but managed to destroy the files while saving them grrr)
But, I checked them before and there was some knock (-303) and IDC was around 94 all the time (at full throttle)
I used v 3.6 MAP1 (15.5 PSI)
Temp was 15 C...
Is it too dangerous?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SuzaFan said:


> I made some datalogs (but managed to destroy the files while saving them grrr)
> But, I checked them before and there was some knock (-303) and IDC was around 94 all the time (at full throttle)
> I used v 3.6 MAP1 (15.5 PSI)
> Temp was 15 C...
> Is it too dangerous?


sounds ok, logs could still be on the accessPORT. email them to me to double check


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> sounds ok, logs could still be on the accessPORT. email them to me to double check


I was so stupid that I immeditaley deleted them after downloading them to the PC.
I will email you the rest what I have, maybe you can take something out of it.
I formatted them, counted and everything, and when I saved them got a bunch of crap!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SuzaFan said:


> I was so stupid that I immeditaley deleted them after downloading them to the PC.
> I will email you the rest what I have, maybe you can take something out of it.
> I formatted them, counted and everything, and when I saved them got a bunch of crap!


never mind an excuse for another few runs


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

WooHoo said:


> Just downloaded the new v3.6 maps, but they all seem to be for the V-Spec 2010 EDM. I'm guessing this doesn't make any difference?
> 
> And +1 for the online NIS-006 upgrade! I'm very keen for some 2011-a-like gearbox software :thumbsup:
> 
> Andrew


both EDM 2010 and EDM Spec-V 2010 are in the listings. yes there is a rom difference and the ap will only allow the correct map to be flashed


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> both EDM 2010 and EDM Spec-V 2010 are in the listings. yes there is a rom difference and the ap will only allow the correct map to be flashed


I downloaded the versions you get to by clicking on the standard EDM 2010 links, but when exported to the AP they appear in the menu as V-Spec maps. I'll try downloading again - I may have been having a 'special' moment.

Edited to add: It looks like the links do indeed send you to the V-Spec maps - you can get the EDM ones by copying and pasting the address and manually removing the _VSPEC_ section from the address. Problem solved


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> both EDM 2010 and EDM Spec-V 2010 are in the listings. yes there is a rom difference and the ap will only allow the correct map to be flashed


Hi Benji,
Paypal done. I can't wait for my AP to arrive. What tunes will you be loading into my AP? What is the latest TCM tune for the Aussie 2009 GTR at the moment?:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

WooHoo said:


> I downloaded the versions you get to by clicking on the standard EDM 2010 links, but when exported to the AP they appear in the menu as V-Spec maps. I'll try downloading again - I may have been having a 'special' moment.
> 
> Edited to add: It looks like the links do indeed send you to the V-Spec maps - you can get the EDM ones by copying and pasting the address and manually removing the _VSPEC_ section from the address. Problem solved


thanks for heads up we'll alert Cobb Tuning to fix that. post your logs on the datalog thread


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

maxzugkraft said:


> Hi Benji,
> Paypal done. I can't wait for my AP to arrive. What tunes will you be loading into my AP? What is the latest TCM tune for the Aussie 2009 GTR at the moment?:thumbsup:


Your AP's firmware is being updated as i type


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Your AP's firmware is being updated as i type


Thanks. Hope TNT doesn't take too long for delivery.
Woohooo.....


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

any updates on the nis05 to 06 update?


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

andrew186 said:


> any updates on the nis05 to 06 update?


We are still working on a design for updating the AP-NIS-005 to AP-NIS-006 online. So no real update on it.

Joe


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

JoeGr said:


> We are still working on a design for updating the AP-NIS-005 to AP-NIS-006 online. So no real update on it.
> 
> Joe


What about being able to do clutch relearn, capacities and touch points using the 2011 TCM software?


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> What about being able to do clutch relearn, capacities and touch points using the 2011 TCM software?


Still working on that too. I'm trying to get my hands on a C-III+

Joe


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

joe i take it the 2 step is on the back burner?


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

professor matt said:


> joe i take it the 2 step is on the back burner?


Not on the back burner, I just haven't had time to work on it. 

Joe


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Joe,
The 2011 or LC4 TCM map is good, but there seems to be too much clutch drag when stationary causing too much creep and causing the engine rpm to drop too much just before take off. That drop in rpm causes the tranny to do the horrible rattle. Would be good to get rid of that.

Just my 2 cents. Cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Joe, do you have an approx time frame of when you think the online upgrade for the AP will be completed? just wondering if it is worth waiting for this or just getting it done via Ben. Thanks


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

maxzugkraft said:


> Hey Joe,
> The 2011 or LC4 TCM map is good, but there seems to be too much clutch drag when stationary causing too much creep and causing the engine rpm to drop too much just before take off. That drop in rpm causes the tranny to do the horrible rattle. Would be good to get rid of that.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Cheers.:thumbsup:


My hope is that the LC4 gear learning will fix that. Thanks for the info!

Joe


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

bhp said:


> Joe, do you have an approx time frame of when you think the online upgrade for the AP will be completed? just wondering if it is worth waiting for this or just getting it done via Ben. Thanks


I don't have any idea when it's going to be done, so your best bet is to have been ship it over. My bet is that will be faster.

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

AccessPORT NIS005's can now be upgraded into NIS006 by GTC in UK please get in touch if you need this service

We are also pleased to announce new retail prices

AccessPORT NIS005 £650 +vat
AccessPORT NIS006 with TCM control (LC1,2,3,4,5) £800 +vat

Includes a number of Cobb stage maps or a GTC custom tune x 4 map switch (not including injector/intake tune).


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats the cost of the upgrade ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

COBB Tuning took a trip down to Houston, TX to check out the big horsepower and provide support at the Texas 2K12 event. Check out all of our pictures and video on our blog: COBB Tuning Blog COBB Tuning at Texas 2K12


----------

